# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Собрать СИСТЕМНИК на 30 000р

## Gregorians

Подскажите примерную комплектацию железяк на игровой ПК :)
Проц АМД 2-х ядерный. Не знаю, может и 4-х какой-нить подскажите :)
Одним словом, чтоб скоростной был. Заранее благодарен.:yes:

----------


## White_foxSA

Вот примерно мозгами пораскинул
Цена будет в Московской области до 27к.
Корпус: MidiTower
Блок питания: 500-550ВТ
Материнская плата: на чипсете AMD 790X+ SB750 (под DDR2, CPU AMD)
Процессор: AMD Phenom II X3 720 BE
Оперативка: от 2 GB желательно 4GB
Видеокарта: ATI Radeon 5770(1 Гбайт)
Звуковые и сетевые интегрированные.
Жесткий диск: SATA(от 500Гбайт, 7200об./мин.)
Привод DVD RW
При желании качественного звука можно поставить плату: Sound Blaster X-FI Xtreme Gamer
только с ней система дороже будет.

----------


## konstantin99

Core i7 920 (2.66 GHz)/4GB/GTX 260 (896)/1TB/DVD±RW/CR/Без программного обеспечения
Цена: 33 995,00 руб.
Цена c ПО: 37 095,00 руб
Это по челябинским ценам.
В Москве возможно дешевле выйдет.

----------


## Микола

ИЗ ОПЫТА ОБЩЕНИЯ С КОЛЛЕГАМИ ГЛАВНОЕ ДЛЯ ИГРОВОГО ПС ОПЕРАТИВКА И ВИДЮХА ВСЕ АСТАЛЬНОЕ ЛИХНЯЯ ТРАТА БАБЛА

----------


## Baz1k

> ИЗ ОПЫТА ОБЩЕНИЯ С КОЛЛЕГАМИ ГЛАВНОЕ ДЛЯ ИГРОВОГО ПС ОПЕРАТИВКА И ВИДЮХА ВСЕ АСТАЛЬНОЕ ЛИХНЯЯ ТРАТА БАБЛА


Поддерживаю! Игры требовательны в основном к памяти и видеосистеме... С выбором памяти проблем возникнуть не должно. А вот видеокарты тут можно посмотреть, поанализировать характеристики

----------

